# Another topic on the Belkin F5D6020v2...

## Stu L Tissimus

Okay. After way too much trouble with the unofficial atmelwlandrivers a while back, I've decided to give the actual 2.6 official drivers a try. I've searched the forums and haven't really found much useful stuff. So, can somebodyt give me a from-scratch guide to getting a Belink F5D6020v2 PCMCIA Wireless LAN card working? I'm about to hit it with a hammer.

----------

## Voltago

Very easy (in theory):

1. Build your kernel with atmel support as module (in kernel since 2.6) 

2. Grab the firmware package from www.thekelleys.org.uk/atmel , install

3. Be _sure_ to have your /etc/pcmcia/config.opts configured properly, since kernel 2.6 will fuck up trying to autodetect good memory/port ranges, and this will result in cardmgr trying to use memory_cs for driver (instead of atmel_cs)

4. Use for example this script to fire up your wireless connection:

```

#load firmware

atmel_fwl eth1 /path/to/firmware/yourappropriatefirmware.bin

#assign essid to eth1

iwconfig eth1 essid YOURWLANESSID

#aquire ip etc...

dhcpcd eth1

#check if it's working

ping -c 3 192.168.2.1

```

Some time ago, firmware-loading did _not_ work via hotplug, not sure if it works now...

Bye!

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Thanks a lot. However, I don't know how I should configure /etc/pcmcia.config.opts the "correct" way...

----------

## Voltago

Well, a good guideline would be that, when running a 2.4er kernel, cardmgr won't exclude port- and memory-ranges. Worked for me, at least...

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

 :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

*stares at above post*

*blinks*

Ummm... SOrry, but I have no idea what you're talking about   :Razz: 

----------

## Voltago

OK, sorry, maybe too cryptic.

First:

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
```

Then:

```
dmesg | grep cs:
```

should look like this:

```

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x080f: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: clean.
```

rather than:

```
cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7
```

i. e. nothing excluded == good

All this with kernel 2.4, mind you, because kernel 2.6 won't recognize bad memory ranges properly.

<edit>Oh yes, all this messing with config.opts is only necessary if your card isn't recognized properly, and cardmgr tells you something about memory_cs...</edit>

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Well, I kinda have it working. ALl I did was modprobe atmel_cs, and then copy net.eth0 to net.eth1. I depscanned it, worked. I emerged wireless-tools, worked. I pute iface_eth1 in /etc/onf.d/net. I did /etc/init.d/net.eth1, didn't work. My card was flashing when I did it, but it just says that it failed after a minute or two.

iwconfig recognizes my card, though.

Weird.

----------

## Voltago

 *Stu L Tissimus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did /etc/init.d/net.eth1, didn't work. 
> 
> 

 

In fact, you are not supposed to startup eth1 by hand, hotplug should do this on card insertion, as well as loading atmel_cs (actually, cardmgr does this).

Did you load the firmware before using iwconfig?

When you insert the card, what is the output of

```
cardctl ident
```

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

root@tundra max # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "Siemens", "SpeedStream CardBus 10/100"

  manfid: 0x02ac, 0x1012

  function: 6 (network)

Socket 1:

  product info: "Belkin", "11Mbps-Wireless-Notebook-Network-Adapter"

  manfid: 0x01bf, 0x3302

  function: 6 (network)

Also, I inserted the card and it executes net.eth1 automatically. It's still blinking. And blinking.

----------

## Voltago

Now, do a

```
cat /etc/pcmcia/config | grep 0x3302
```

If nothing is matched, add the file /etc/pcmcia/atmel.conf

```

device "atmel_cs"

  class "network" module "atmel_cs"

card "Belkin Wlan"

  manfid 0x01bf, 0x3302

  bind "atmel_cs"

```

to your pcmcia config directory. Now you should be set up alright. 

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

will (well, should) load atmel_cs.

Doesn't seem as if you had to screw around in config.opts, though.

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Thanks for the reply. (Just FYI, I think you meant to add it to config, not atmel.conf... i had it there already.)

Okay, anyway, that definitely did something. Now, when I do net.eth1, it can bring it up. However, I don't think it really did. It does it amazingly fast (Less than a second). And when I unplug net.eth0, and restart pcmcia and stop net0 and start net1, I cannot ping -c 3 yahoo.com...

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

*hits Belkin F5D6020v2 card*

DAMN YOU!!!

----------

## reaz82

I got 2.6 kernel working with everything except the belkin wireless thing..

so far the card is detected and if I type in ifconfig -a I am able to see an eth1 entry which is linked to my Belkin card. Also the atmel_cs modules is loaded into the kernel. However, the card keeps blinking and is unable to detect the wireless signal.

I had this card working in 2.4.22 but I have not been able to get it working in 2.6. I did try to move the lines from atmel.conf to config. And when I did that I got an error saying "unknown device"

I hope that helps.

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Oh well.

At least I'm getting a new lappy soon...

----------

